# favicon and SSL



## dtmuk (May 2, 2005)

I have a win 2003 server (IIS6) and am trying to allow users to bookmark and get a little icon for the bookmark (company promo thingy)

The site runs under SSL it my be that this is the problem.

I have the favicon in the root dir and I can get the icon by directly calling it.

I have a dev environment and this is working OK (allthough it is IIS5)

Any ideas ??


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

SSL shouldn't make a difference if it is serving other graphics as well. Does the iconmeet all of the requirements for a favicon file?


----------



## dtmuk (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the reply 'Rockn'

The icon IS 16x16 px in 16 colours which I understand is the requirement.

As I said it does work on the dev server (IIS5) - I copied the page and the icon over in the same locations (both in the root for testing)

On the deployment server (IIS6) I can download the icon from the root of the web using the browser. The page has the inside the tags

So my problem is either cache based 
1. Remove all previous favorites
2. I close all browser windows
3. Delete the temp internet files (and all off line content)
4. Clear the history

The above worked to get my test site showing up properly - so it should work for the production site

So the differences ...

The test site win 2K
1. IIS 5
2. Virtual web
3. Standard http port

The production site win 2003
1. IIS 6
2. Website
3. SSL

I have looked on MS website for issues including the favicon.ico file only getting articles no earlier than 1999 so no issues with IIS 6 seem to have been reported.

I'm stumped - hence joining this forum for some assistance.

I will be trying a non SSL website test in the morning.

PS. Is there some security / vulnerability deploying the favicon.ico ?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Do you have an address I can try it over the internet? I have IIS6 and have never had an issue with it...of course these sites aren't using any SSL


----------



## jasefisher (Jun 16, 2005)

dtmuk, 

Did you ever have any luck with this? I've had a favicon on an SSL site for years, and the ico does NOT show up in Internet Explorer ... never has. It's there in dev (not SSL) and it's there in Firefox (even using SSL), but IE definitely doesn't like it. 

Anybody?

TIA,
J


----------

